# Weck, Semmel, Schrippe (Mundart?)



## Schmizzkazz

Weck, Semmel, Schrippen - ist das für euch "Mundart"?

Lasst ihr nur das "Brötchen" als "Hochdeutsch" gelten?


Diese Frage ist teils rhetorisch - aber auch ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Frieder

_Brötchen _ist Standarddeutsch und wird wirklich in jeder Bäckerei verstanden. Wenn du in Hamburg ein _Weggle _verlangst könntest du hingegen auf Unverständnis stoßen ...

Ich sage, egal wo ich bin, Brötchen. Dann gibt es keine Missverständnisse. 

Andererseits würde ich mir im Süddeutschen Raum kein _Leberkäsebrötchen _bestellen; da ist die_ Leberkässemmel_ einfach verständlicher. Auch _Brötchenklöße _habe ich noch nie gehört – im Gegensatz zu _Semmelknödeln._


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> Wenn du in Hamburg ein _Weggle _verlangst könntest du hingegen auf Unverständnis stoßen ...



Ich habe nicht von  Weggle oder  Weggla oder Weggli oder Weckla gesprochen.

Sondern von dem Wort WECK!

 Weggle oder Weggla oder Weggli oder Weckla - das ist MUNDART.

Was aber sind WECK und SEMMEL und SCHRIPPEN für dich?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Ich habe nicht von Weggle oder Weggla oder Weggli oder Weckla gesprochen.
> 
> Sondern von dem Wort WECK!


Darum geht's auch nicht. Semmel und Wecken sind einfach unterschiedliche Dinge und Norddeutsche mach den konzeptionellen Unterschied nicht. Auf Unverständnis stößt hier nicht die mundartliche Färbung der Aussprache, sondern das ganze Konzept einer Wecke.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

@ Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter

Und was ist DAMIT?



> Die Bezeichnung _Fleischer_ wurde 1966 zum alleinigen Namen des Handwerks in Deutschland, jedoch hat er die weiträumig fest etablierten Bezeichnungen _Metzger,_ _Schlachter_ und _Fleischhacker_ nicht verdrängen können. Vor allem im Südwesten und Süden Deutschlands sowie in der Schweiz ist _Metzger_ die vorherrschende Bezeichnung geblieben.



Fleischer – Wikipedia

Ist jetzt nur "Fleischer" das richtige Wort?

Und wird der "Metzger"  in Hamburg mal wieder als "süddeutsche Mundart" verachtet - wie alles, was jenseits des Hamburger Sprach-Horizonts liegt?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Auf Unverständnis stößt hier nicht die mundartliche Färbung der Aussprache, sondern das ganze Konzept einer Wecke.



Und ist der WECK damit Mundart?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Und ist der WECK damit Mundart?


Es ist ein Ausdruck, der nicht Überregional verstanden wird. Ich würde das Wort synchronisch als _regional_ bezeichnen. Diachronisch als _in einigen Regionen ausgestorben_.


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> @ Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter
> 
> Und was ist DAMIT?


Regional unterschiedlich präferiete Bezeichnungen. Alle sind überregional verständlich.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> Alle sind überregional verständlich.



Auch in Hamburg?


----------



## berndf

Klar.

*Moderatornotiz: zu dem Thema Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter gibt es schon einen Thread. Das Thema bitte hier nicht vertiefen. Ggf. kann kann dort über diese Ausdrücke weiter diskutiert werden.*


----------



## Demiurg

Also bei uns gibt's traditionell (Doppel)weck und Brötchen.  Das unterscheidet sich konzeptuell. 

Semmeln kenne ich aus Bayern und Schrippen aus Berlin. Letztere sind m.W. das gleiche wie Brötchen.


----------



## berndf

Ja,  das was bei euch Brötchen sind. Im Norden sind Wecken auch Brötchen, nicht nur Semmeln. In Hamburg heißen Semmeln Rundstücke, aber der Ausdruck veraltet, glaube ich, inzwischen.


----------



## Frieder

Unter einem _Weck _stelle ich mir eine Art süßes Weißbrot vor, besonders aus Aachen kenne ich den _Poschweck_ (Osterwecken), der mit kandierten Zitrusfrüchten und Würfelzucker gebacken wird.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> Unter einem _Weck _stelle ich mir eine Art süßes Weißbrot vor_ ... _



Wir unterscheiden zwischen Wasserweck und Milchweck.

Diese "Art süßes Weißbrot" gehörte dann wohl eher zur  Milchweck-Variante.
Direkt süß ist ein Milchweck normalerweise nicht - außer in speziellen Fällen an Festtagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist ein allgemeines Problem bei Nahrungsmitteln. Standarddeutsche Bezeichnungen bedeuten regional oft Unterschiedliches.

Brötchen ist ein sehr unterschiedliches Gebäck, je nach Gegend.

_
Sprachatlas für Semmel:
Brötchen/Semmel «  atlas-alltagssprache_
frühere Variante: http://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Broetchen.jpg
_

Edit:


berndf said:



			Ja,  das was bei euch Brötchen sind. Im Norden sind Wecken auch Brötchen, nicht nur Semmeln. In Hamburg heißen Semmeln Rundstücke, aber der Ausdruck veraltet, glaube ich, inzwischen.
		
Click to expand...


Laut Sprachatlas ist die Verwendung von Rundstück rückgängig._

Und im Angebot im Laden in Dresden sind heute viele Semmeln, deren Namen ich nicht kannte und die es auch in der Form nicht gab.

Reduziert auf im Titel vorkommende Begriffe.


----------



## evamawasesned

Also Semmel ist sicher nicht Mundart, sondern Standarddeutsch (aber halt österreichisches Standarddeutsch).

Mundart wäre "Semme", "Sömmi", "Semmi" etc.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Sprachatlas zeigt im Wesentlichen drei Regionen, die sich etwas überlappen.Stempel und Brötchen sind am weitesten verbreitet. Soweit ich es überblicke, sind beide standardsprachlich.
Bei Weck gibt es mehrere Formen.
Hier bin ich unsicher, welche davon regional standardsprachlich ist. Ich denke Weck. Es könnten aber auch die Diminutive sein. Duden sagt: Weck. Duden | Weck | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Brötchen ist ein sehr unterschiedliches Gebäck, je nach Gegend.


Eigentlich nicht. _Brötchen_ ist allgemeinste Begriff. Er wird zwar in einigen Gebieten nicht verwendet, wenn er aber verwendet wird, bedeutet er alle Arten.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

evamawasesned said:


> Also Semmel ist sicher nicht Mundart, sondern Standarddeutsch (aber halt österreichisches Standarddeutsch).
> 
> Mundart wäre "Semme", "Sömmi", "Semmi" etc.


Genau meine Meinung!

Und auch Weck und Schrippe sind imho keine Mundart. .


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Eigentlich nicht. _Brötchen_ ist allgemeinste Begriff. Er wird zwar in einigen Gebieten nicht verwendet, wenn er aber verwendet wird, bedeutet er alle Arten.


Nicht unbedingt.
Zumindest nicht, wo ich wohne. Es gibt einen Gegensatz zwischen Brötchen und Semmeln. Semmeln sind nicht Brötchen, sondern große Brötchen. Das ändert sich aber seit ein paar Jahren. Die Begriffe verschwimmen und es gibt viele neue Arten von Bezeichnungen und statt zwei Sorten (Semmeln und Brötchen) gibt es jetzt viele, oft mit unterschiedlichen Namen.
Hörnchen sind zwar vielleicht im weiteren Sinn Brötchen, werden aber nicht so bezeichnet.

In den überlappenden Gebieten sind unterschiedliche Wörter den Begriffen zugeordnet.
Schrippen sind etwas anderes als Brötchen, sagt zumindest meine Frau. Sie stammt aus Potsdam Babelsberg.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> _Brötchen_ ist [der] allgemeinste Begriff. Er wird zwar in einigen Gebieten nicht verwendet, wenn er aber verwendet wird, bedeutet er alle Arten


Genau deshalb schrob ich


Frieder said:


> Ich sage, egal wo ich bin, Brötchen. Dann gibt es keine Missverständnisse.


_Semmel _verorte ich südlich des Weißwurstäquators, _Schrippe_ irgendwo im Großraum Berlin. Damit sind sie für mich kein _standarddeutscher _Ausdruck für ein „ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”(Wikipedia). Das ist schlicht und einfach ein _Brötchen_. Mögen die Bäckerinnungen mich jetzt auch steinigen: Ein Brötchen ist (für mich) eine Semmel ist eine Schrippe ist ein Rundstück (und was es noch für exotische Ausdrücke geben mag).


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Frieder said:


> Ausdruck für ein „ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”(Wikipedia). Das ist schlicht und einfach ein _Brötchen_.



Das ist noch schlichter und  noch einfacher ein Weck. 
Und das ist auch gut so. 

Es kann auch ein Milchweck oder ein Wasserweck oder ein Laugenweck oder ein Doppelweck oder ein Spitzweck oder ein Kaiserweck sein.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Ein Brötchen ist (für mich) eine Semmel ist eine Schrippe ist ein Rundstück (und was es noch für exotische Ausdrücke geben mag).


Semmeln und Schrippen sind Brötchen, aber umgekehrt ist nicht jedes Brötchen eine Semmel oder Schrippe. Eine Semmel ist rund und eine Schrippe länglich und beide sind aus hellem Wezenmehl. Ein Roggenbrötchen wäre z.B. weder eine Semmel noch eine Schrippe. Das wäre in Österreich z.B. ein _Weckerl_. Und ein _Wachauer Laberl_ ist auch schon keine Semmel mehr, obwohl es rund und meist aus Wezenmehl ist. Form, Geschmack und Konsistenz sind anders.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Semmel sieht in meiner Gegend aus, wie zwei aneinandergelegte, miteinander verbackene Brötchen (Brötchen im engeren Sinne).
"Semmeln und Schrippen sind Brötchen." Für Brötchen im weiteren Sinne kann man das gelten lassen.

_Ausdruck für ein „ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”(Wikipedia). Das ist schlicht und einfach ein Brötchen._

Ich glaube nicht, dass das allgemein für jedes Gebäck gilt. Wie sieht es mit Brezeln aus? Wie mit Hörnchen? Sind das Brötchen? Es ist _„ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”,_ aber es sind eigentlich keine Brötchen. Die Form stimmt nicht. Oder sind das auch Brötchen?


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> _Ausdruck für ein „ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”(Wikipedia). Das ist schlicht und einfach ein Brötchen._
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Brezeln aus? Wie mit Hörnchen? Sind das Brötchen?



"Als Oberbegriff für die ganze Produktpalette, inklusive Stangerl, etc. fungiert _Gebäck_ (Kleingebäck auch im deutschen und schweizerischen Lebensmittelkodex)." Aus dem selben bereits zitierten Wiki-Artikel.
Brezeln sind keine Brötchen, da sie aus einem anderen Teig bzw. anders hergestellt werden. Es gibt Salzbrezeln und Laugenbrezeln.
Auch Hörnchen sind meiner Erinnerung nach aus einem anderen Teig gefertigt und viel fetthaltiger.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Eine Semmel sieht in meiner Gegend aus, wie zwei aneinandergelegte, miteinander verbackene Brötchen (Brötchen im engeren Sinne).


Wenn ich mir aber den Online Auftritt der _Dresdner Backhauses_ ansehen,  laufen _Semmeln_ in der Definition auch unter dem Oberbegriff _Brötchen_.


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Weck, Semmel, Schrippen - ist das für euch "Mundart"? Lasst ihr nur das "Brötchen" als "Hochdeutsch" gelten?


Brötchen ist der standardsprachliche und überregionale Begriff.

Semmeln sind für mich schon ein standardsprachliches Wort, wenngleich mit deutlich regionaler Nutzung, typischerweise z.B. in Bayern. Das Wort wird aber in Sprüchen wie "geht weg wie warme Semmeln" überregional verstanden und verwendet. Brötchen und Semmeln sehe ich als vollkommen synonym an, so wie ich die praktische Anwendung in Bayern und Österreich bisher erlebt habe.

Unterschiedliches Aussehen der Brötchen mit typisch längs-geschlitzter Form bei Semmeln, den typisch norddeutschen "Rundstücken", anderen Varianten wie Kaiserbrötchen (5-fach gekurvt-geschlitzt) halte ich nur für regional vorwiegende Formen, nicht aber für definierend, was nun ein Brötchen oder eine Semmel ist. Schrippen sind die Berliner Version, oft optisch identisch mit Semmeln.

"Der Weck" hätte ich nicht verstanden, ich kenne nur den Plural "Wecken". Ich halte dieses Wort nicht für standardsprachlich, zumindest nicht im bundesdeutschen Sinne.



Hutschi said:


> Wie sieht es mit Brezeln aus? Wie mit Hörnchen? Sind das Brötchen?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Solche Formen fallen nicht einmal ansatzweise unter Brötchen, zumal auch der Teig ein anderer ist.



Schmizzkazz said:


> Metzger, Fleischer, Schlachter


Ist ja bereits in dem anderen Thread geklärt, denke ich. Für mich sind alle drei Begriffe eindeutig standardsprachlich mit verschiedener regionaler Präferenz. Schlachter ist in Hamburg der Standard, aber Metzger wird auch regelmäßig verwendet; Fleischer empfinde ich als selten hier, aber nichtsdestotrotz unmittelbar verständlich und keineswegs seltsam.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Der Weck" hätte ich nicht verstanden, ich kenne nur den Plural "Wecken". Ich halte dieses Wort nicht für standardsprachlich, zumindest nicht im bundesdeutschen Sinne.


Standardsprachlich ist der Ausdruck sicher, nur nicht im gesamten Sprachgebiet verbreitet. Wenn das als Voraussetzung für Standardsprachlichkeit gelten sollte, dann wäre Brötchen auch nicht standardsprachlich, weil es ja auch Gebiete gibt, wo dieser Ausdruck nicht gebraucht wird.

In Norddeutschland kommt das Wort Weck(e) übrigens noch in dem Ausdruck _Weckmann_ vor.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Der Weck" hätte ich nicht verstanden, ich kenne nur den Plural "Wecken".


In Baden wird nicht "*der* Weck(en)" gesagt, sondern "*die* Wecke(n)", bzw. "*das* Weck*le*(-)". > Milch-, Wasserweck(l)e, Roggenweck(l)e, ....
und "Weckle" sind hier gleichbedeutend mit "Brötchen".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In Baden wird nicht "*der* Weck(en)" gesagt, sondern "*die* Wecke(n)", bzw. "*das* Weck*le*(-)". > Milch-, Wasserweck(l)e, Roggenweck(l)e, ....
> und "Weckle" sind hier gleichbedeutend mit "Brötchen".


Mir ist sowohl das Wort _der Weck_ als auch das Wort _die Wecke_ in Baden schon begegnet.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe den Expertenjoker gezogen.  Ich war heute beim Bäcker und habe eine junge Verkäuferin gefragt. Sie sagt Brötchen und Semmeln sind das Gleiche, sie werden nur in unterschiedlichen Bundesländern unterschiedlich benannt.
Das stimmt mit dem Diskussionsstand überein.  (Außer, dass wir das gesamte deutsche Sprachgebiet behandeln.)
Die Beschreibung an den Schildern lautet "Brötchen" in verschiedenen Zusammensetzungen, sofern die Form im Wesentlichen rund oder etwas länglich ist. Sonst steht dort Zopf, Hörnchen oder Brezel, je nach Form.

Die ältere Bedeutung "Brötchen=einfache (kleine) Brötchen" und "Semmeln=Doppelbrötchen" ist damit verschwunden bzw. nur noch bei älteren Leuten im Gebrauch, denke ich.


----------



## Frieder

Wenn ich – egal wo – ein _Brötchen _bestelle, dann erwarte ich ein knapp faustgroßes Gebäckstück aus Mehl, Wasser, Malz und Hefe, welches gebacken wurde und idealerweise eine goldbraune rösche Kruste und eine lockere helle Krume hat. 

Ich denke, jeder Bäcker hat so etwas im Angebot und wird mir genau das auch aushändigen, wenn ich ein _Brötchen_ verlange. 

Alle anderen Bezeichnungen sind fachsprachliche oder regionale Varianten hiervon. Dass Brezeln und Hörnchen nicht hierzu gehören wird schon aus der Form ersichtlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist klar. Man kann dann aber keinen Umkehrschluss aus "Brötchen sind Kleingebäck aus Weizen usw." ziehen, denn in das Letztere gehören sie. "Sind" bedeutet dann "gehören zu" statt "sind gleich der Menge".
Damit stimmt dann nicht: "Weil Semmeln Kleingebäck aus Weizen usw. sind, sind es Brötchen."
Das war ja die ganze Zeit mein Problem.
Ich denke (und habe es so gehalten), dass ich die lokal übliche Bezeichnung wähle.
PS: Für mich galt lange: "Dass Semmeln keine Brötchen sind, ist schon aus der Form ersichtlich." Das änderte sich nach der Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

JClaudeK said:


> In Baden wird nicht "*der* Weck(en)" gesagt, sondern "*die* Wecke(n)



Von welchem Baden redest du?
In meinem Baden ist der der Weck männlich.
Und der Wecken auch.

Und sowohl Weck wie Wecken ist  regionale Standard-Schriftsprache.

Mundart ist z. B "Wegge" und "Weggli" usw ....


----------



## JClaudeK

Schmizzkazz said:


> Von welchem Baden redest du?


Von Freiburg und Umgebung.


Schmizzkazz said:


> Mundart ist z. B "We*gg*e" und "We*gg*li" usw ....


Wir sprechen das "ck" normal wie "k", nicht wie "g" aus.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Von Freiburg und Umgebung.
> Wir sprechen das "ck" normal wie "k", nicht wie "g" aus.


Österreichischer Einfluss vielleicht? In Südbaden ist _gg_ sicher plausibler.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Österreichischer Einfluss vielleicht?


Nicht dass ich wüsste ....!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste ....!


Naja, der Breisgau war immerhin lang genug österreichisch und die Hauptstraße von Freiburg ist immer noch nach Kaiser Joseph II benannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Nach Duden ist der Weggen Standarddeutsch in der Schweiz: Duden | Weggen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft .


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe den Expertenjoker gezogen.  Ich war heute beim Bäcker und habe eine junge Verkäuferin gefragt. Sie sagt Brötchen und Semmeln sind das Gleiche, sie werden nur in unterschiedlichen Bundesländern unterschiedlich benannt.
> Das stimmt mit dem Diskussionsstand überein. (Außer, dass wir das gesamte deutsche Sprachgebiet behandeln.)


Aber natürlich nur in dem Kontext in dem beide Wörter anwendbar sind. Milchbrötchen und Vollkornbrötchen sind z.B. auch Brötchen aber sicher keine Semmeln.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Naja, der Breisgau war immerhin lang genug österreichisch


Und du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass sich diese (seit 1805 ! vergessene) Zugehörigkeit noch heute auswirkt?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Aber natürlich nur in dem Kontext in dem beide Wörter anwendbar sind. Milchbrötchen und Vollkornbrötchen sind z.B. auch Brötchen aber sicher keine Semmeln.


Das ist selbstverständlich nur im Kontext gültig. Ich habe aber Vollkornsemmeln angesehen. Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zu Vollkornbrötchen.  Milchsemmeln sind aber Brötchen, nicht wahr? Sonst wären ja auch Milchbrötchen keine Brötchen.
Ich habe sicherheitshalber solches Spezialgebäck aus der Betrachtung weitgehend herausgelassen.
Interessant wäre, ob es auch Vollkornweggen/-wecken gibt.

Ich betrachte alle hier genannten Teilchen als standardsprachlich und regional.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Interessant wäre, ob es auch Vollkornweggen/-wecken gibt.


Natürlich gibt's Vollkornwecken.


----------



## Hutschi

Benennen große Bäckereien die Bezeichnungen für im Prinzip gleiche Gebäckstücke für regionale Lieferung um?


----------



## JClaudeK

Diese Lebensmittel-Tabelle bestätigt, dass die Bezeichnungen für _Brötchen _regional sehr unterschiedlich sind, aber im Grunde dasselbe beinhalten:
z.B.:
_Brötchen, Semmeln, Wecken, Schrippen, Wasserbrötchen, glutenfrei:  230kcal 967kJ
Rosinenbrötchen, -semmel, -wecke: ...._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> _Ausdruck für ein „ungesüßtes kleines Gebäck aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten”(Wikipedia). Das ist schlicht und einfach ein Brötchen._
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das allgemein für jedes Gebäck gilt.


Das Zitat ist nicht ganz exakt und noch dazu aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Keinesfalls ist in dem Wikipedia-Artikel die Rede davon, „dass das allgemein für jedes Gebäck gilt“.


> *Brötchen* (verselbstständigtes Diminutiv von Brot) ist eine vor allem in Nord- und Mitteldeutschland verwendete Bezeichnung für Kleingebäcke verschiedener Art. In den verschiedenen deutschsprachigen Gebieten gibt es eine Vielzahl anderer Begriffe, die aber im Wesentlichen alle dasselbe bedeuten. Brötchen ist ein Sammelbegriff für meist ungesüßte kleine Gebäcke aus hellem oder dunklem Weizen- oder Roggenmehl, bzw. Mischungen von beiden Mehlsorten.
> Brötchen – Wikipedia


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe aber Vollkornsemmeln angesehen.


Ja, Du hast Recht. In Kernlanden der Semmel (Österreich & Bayern) wäre das so etwas.
So etwas, so etwas oder so etwas wären aber keine Semmeln mehr, ich hätte aber kein Problem, dies alles als _Brötchen _zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch nicht. Für mich ist nur wichtig, dass die Begriffe regional unterschiedlich verwendet werden, aber alle zum Standardwortschatz gehören.

Am Wikipediaartikel habe ich vor einigen Jahren mitgearbeitet, seitdem hat er sich weiterentwickelt.
Der Streit war damals auch stark, wir haben versucht, dafür Lösungen zu finden, die einigermaßen konsensfähig sind.
Man muss einfach akzeptieren, dass es verschiedene Wörter für gleiche Backwaren und gleiche Wörter für verschiedene Backwaren gibt.

Problematisch waren im Wikipedia-Artikel auch die Nebenformen, wie Hörnchen, Zöpfe und ähnliche.
In Dresden sind Hörnchen aus Semmelteig. Wenn es tschechische sind, sind sie leicht unterschiedlich in der Konsistenz, aber im Wesentliche aus Mehl, Wasser, Salz und Hefe. In anderen Gebieten sind es eher Cruissons mit Fett-Mehl-Teig.
Zöpfe haben im Wesentlichen entweder Milchbrötchenteig oder Brötchenteig, oft mit Mohn. Im weiteren Sinne sind es auch Brötchen oder Semmeln.
Einen allgemein akzeptierten Überbegriff gibt es nicht, das war für die Wikipedia sehr problematisch, denn es gab eine Brötchen- und eine Semmel-Fraktion. Jedoch ist sie nicht in Wörter sondern in Themen eingeteilt, am Ende gab es eine Einigung, es unter Brötchen zu stellen, aber die anderen Namen zu nennen.

Wikipedia stellt kein "rein" wissenschaftliches Werk dar, sondern eher eine Art "Klugheit der Menge". Sie ist trotzdem im Wesentlichen nicht unpräziser als andere Enzyklopädien.

Und sie ist in hohem Maße deskriptiv.

Wenn jemand nach unseren Diskussionen der Meinung ist, der Eintrag sei falsch, kann er ihn ändern.
Das kann jeder. Aber nur zur Kontrolle zugelassene Mitglieder können ihn freischalten, wenn die Änderung anonym ist.

Wenn dort steht, etwas sei standardsprachlich, dann ist das ein gewisser Konsenz.
Nichtstandardsprachliche Wörter werden meist gekennzeichnet, aber nicht immer.

Jedenfalls macht sie sprachliche Entwicklungen oft schneller mit als der Duden.


----------



## Hutschi

Quelle: Variantenwörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, de Gruyter
Danach gehören zu regionalen Varianten des Standarddeutschen auch:
Laibchen, Brötli, Weckerl, Bürli, Mutschli
Brötli wird dabei als Grenzfall des Standards bezeichnet, das Bürli (Schweiz) gehört dagegen zum Standard, ebenso wie Mutschli (Schweiz) und Weckerl (Österreich, Deutschland Süd-Ost).


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hutschi said:


> Benennen große Bäckereien die Bezeichnungen für im Prinzip gleiche Gebäckstücke für regionale Lieferung um?



Leider wohl  nein.

Ich störe mich immer wieder an dem Schild "Blaubeermuffin"  bei McDonalds.

Hier in der Gegend ist das Wort "Blaubeere" total fremd. Hier redet man von Heidelbeeren.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Danach gehören zu regionalen Varianten des Standarddeutschen auch:
> Brötli, Weckerl, Bürli, Mutschli


Keines der Worte empfinde ich als Standarddeutsch und du doch wohl auch nicht, oder?! Das sind doch eindeutig mundartliche Begriffe, schon vom Wortbau her. Bürli und Mutschli habe ich noch niemals zuvor gehört.

Also mit solchen Behauptungen disqualifiziert sich das Variantenwörterbuch doch völlig.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist nur wichtig, dass die Begriffe regional unterschiedlich verwendet werden, aber alle zum Standardwortschatz gehören.


Warum ist dieser Fakt für dich "wichtig"? Sind die Wörter dann wertvoller, wenn sie standardsprachlich sind? Ich kann diese Problematik wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.

Wenn man Wörter wie _figelinsch/breesig_ oder Wendungen wie _ein abbes Bein_ als regional norddeutsch und nicht standardsprachlich bezeichnet, kann ich damit leben. Ich habe *nichts gegen den Reichtum der Sprache* und gegen regionale Varianten. Ich störe mich aber daran, dass man sie nicht als solche bezeichnet, sondern unbedingt als "alternativen Standard" hochstilisieren möchte.

Wenn etwas nur im Süddeutschen oder Norddeutschen verwendet (und eventuell sogar nur dort auf Anhieb verstanden wird), dann ist es eben regional und meistens dann auch nicht standardsprachlich.

Warum sollte ich Hamburger Rundstücke (Brötchen) als Standard bezeichnen, wenn ich weiß, dass das nur bei uns so gesagt wird?


----------



## Hutschi

> Warum sollte ich Hamburger Rundstücke (Brötchen) als Standard bezeichnen, wenn ich weiß, dass das nur bei uns so gesagt wird?




Das liegt daran, wozu "standarddeutsch"  verwendet wird.
Wenn man es als Ausschlusskriterium verwenden will, muss man es recht breit fassen.
Ich fasse selbst die hier betrachteten Wörter (Brötchen, Semmel, Wecken, Weggen, Weck, Laibchen usw.) als Standarddeutsch auf, wobei sie regional verwendet werden, sich aber zum Teil auch überregional ausbreiten.

Die Definition als Standarddeutsch habe ich hier nicht erfunden.
Es ist kein "alternativer Standard", sondern einfach "Standard".


Ich bin nicht mehr nach meinem Gefühl gegangen, das ist nicht maßgeblich und kann trügen. Ich bin nach einem wissenschaftlichen Sprachwerk gegangen, Literatur Variantenwörterbuch des Deutschen . (Leseprobe)

Es gibt auch Grenzfälle des Standards, das sind solche, bei denen man sich trefflich streiten kann. SIe sind in dem Buch extra gekennzeichnet.
---
Und die Teile verbreiten sich auch überregional.

So gibt es jetzt Vinschgauer Laibchen auch bei einigen Bäckern in Dresden. (Gekürzt meist zu "Vinschgauer".)

Die Bezeichnungen betreffen bestimmte Produkte und wandern mit den Produkten. Teilweise ändern sie ihre Namen.

Die Varianten von Bezeichnungen sind "gleichberechtigte nebeneinanderstehende standardsprachliche Ausprägungen des Deutschen" (ebenda, S. XXXII), nicht Ausprägungen verschiedener Sprachen also.


Das sieht man insbesondere in den hier verwendeten Wörtern und Begriffen.
(Wörter sind Bezeichnungen für Begriffe. EIn Begriff kann mit unterschiedlichen Wörtern bezeichnet werden, ein Wort kann unterschiedliche Begriffe bezeichnen, die Wörter bzw. Begriffe können sich überlappen.)

---
Natürlich gehören die Begriffe auch zu Mundarten. Das ist nur scheinbar ein Widerspruch.


----------

